
Timeless programming languages - goloroden
https://www.thenativeweb.io/blog/2017-11-13-11-14-timeless-programming-languages/
======
GrumpyNl
Timeless programming languages, an article written by a young person, so GO
and Haskell are on the top of his list. Nice to call them already timeless.

